# Does my puppy Riley look too thin to you?



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

Took Riley to the vet today and she informed me that she was too thin. 
My wife and I are new Vizsla owners so I was wondering what the experts thought.

Riley is a 4 month old Female and weighs 18 LBS (checked today)
She eats Orijen puppy 3 times daily (1/2 cup each meal)
Seems to be picky with her food...So hoping she's not underweight.

Tried looking for age/weight charts but didn't really come up with anything useful.
THANKS FOR ALL YOUR HELP!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think you should listen to your Vet.  Just increase her caloric intake gradually until she puts on a little weight, but try not to over-correct. You're not supposed to be able to see her bones when she's standing still. Ribs should be easily felt, but not seen. If she's picky, try adding a little tuna water, low sodium chicken broth, or even just a little warm water to her food. These things add minimal (or zero) calories but make the food a lot more interesting.


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi I was at vet yesterday and our pup weighed 19.6lbs and she's 12 wks old I asked the vet if that was a good weight and she said yes.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Please don't judge whether your puppy is under / over weight by comparing her to other puppies of a similar age on the forum. There can be many factors that make your puppy lighter than say Vizsla13's. Bitch/dog, one may be smaller height wise, one may be a heavier boned dog, etc. 

Go by how your dog looks to you. Did you not ask your vet why she thought your puppy was thin? Can you see her ribs whilst she stands still. The other thing to remember is young puppies have sudden growth spurts and perhaps you did not recognise it at the time and did not increase her food accordingly. I agree with the others increase her food gradually until she puts on some weight and you can't see her ribs when she stands still. She looks fine in the picture, but she is bent to the right and with her hind legs underneath her body which could be a little deceiving.


----------



## VbarK Vizslas (Jan 31, 2012)

Odin is thin but very muscular and healthy. He eats 2-3 times a day for a total of about 6 cups. He is 1 1/2. He is also taken out daily 2-3 times to play fetch. He is running on a 2 acre area with kids throwing the ball until he is breathing so hard he sounds like a freight train. I tell the kids when he sounds like that make him come in otherwise he won't, he will just play and play and play..... His mother was always thin but she is finally looking 'normal'. She still eats between 4-6 cups a day. They eat Taste of the Wild. I would follow the vets recommendations.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Vets no almost a thing on real food choices and supplements or even why 

Western Meds and learning teaches little on this and there all linked to big Pharmacy

Facts 

Doctors kill more folks then all weapons x 22

facts

and yes there needed one helped my Rudy of late

there over 50 years behind the 8 ball on all of this ;D

Nature and natural are still better then great healers

For all of us combined

PS your Pup is fine


----------



## Bodhi (Jan 1, 2010)

SMG said:


> Tried looking for age/weight charts but didn't really come up with anything useful.


Here is my attempt to log our male and female vizsla pups weight overtime. Maybe this would be useful.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

SMG - your PUP looks great 2 me - I go to a Very large vet clinic and besides PIKE they only have 1 V on their books - because PIKE is the only mutt in the house - I started to free feed him at 1yr old - 60# at that age and now at 5yr the same - if you run your pup like I do PIKE - the ribs will always show - if the pup is lethargic off lead - you have a health issue !!! Bodhi I love the the graph !!!!!!


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

thanks...yeah that's what was worrying me the most. They told me at the vet that the ribs should only be felt but not seen. They did admit they only have seen 1 other Vizsla in a very long time 8)


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

MORE BS :

ALL GREAT V DOGS FIGHT READY AND WILLING HAVE THE RIB FLAIR

WHERE DO YOU FOLKS FIND THESE WANNABES"

RUDYS PRESSING 67LBS AND THE RIBS ARE ALWAYS FLEXING


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Rudy - BS & V's - V's are a short hair pointer - U & I know that a healthy V will always show ribs - 2 do less why haVe a V - SMG pointed out 2 me the concers of all V owners - giVe me a life off lead - the RIBs will shoVV !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

Don't worry about numbers when it comes weight. Check stool sample for worms. 
Puppies shouldn't be rolly-polly, and often are gawky looking until they fill in. To boot, most vets are uneducated about Vizslas and are not used to seeing lean dogs. My vet commented how Titan is the first V she has dealt with and she would say he was skinny, but she admitted to seeing majority fat dogs and realized V's are active and lean.


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

that's good to hear b/c I always think rolly polly with puppies. glad to hear she looks normal 8) 8)


----------

